# Hindi-Urdu: "diyo" instead of "do"



## Stranger_

Guys, I sometimes hear "diyo" instead of "do" for the imperative form of the verb "denaa". Is this pronunciation standard and used by native speakers or is it simply a wrong but common pronunciation? Perhaps it is the influence of some other Indian language, or even Pakistani, no?

Regards,


----------



## Dib

No, "diyo" is not considered Standard usage in Hindi or Urdu, but it does occur in the Western dialects, e.g. in Hariyana, where it is a future imperative (and can be used as such also with "tuu"). The same form occurs as future imperative in Bengali too, but I am yet to hear any Bengali use it in their Hindi (unless they are fluent Hindi speakers with Western dialectal influence, like my cousins who grew up in Delhi).


----------



## gagun

diyo/दियो/دیو is also used in hyderabad along with dey'o/देओ and here also ओ becomes वो in some parts of deccan area.


----------



## littlepond

"diyo" is non-standard but a very commonly used form by native Hindi speakers to replace both "do" and "denaa" (e.g., "kitaab jaraa diyo mane" instead of "kitaab zaraa denaa mujhe").


----------



## Stranger_

Thank you guys. I gather then that every Hindi speaker is familiar with this non-standard but common pronunciation. My question now is this: how does it make you, as a native speaker, feel and react when somebody says it this way (diyo)? Do you find it to be wrong/funny/normal or...?

Would love to hear Urdu-vaalon's opinions as well.


----------



## littlepond

Stranger_ said:


> My question now is this: how does it make you, as a native speaker, feel and react when somebody says it this way (diyo)? Do you find it to be wrong/funny/normal or...?



In speech: so normal that I won't even notice.
In print: deliberate flavour of authenticity


----------



## Stranger_

ek baar phir shukriya littlepond jii.


----------



## Qureshpor

As far as Urdu is considered, if a person speaking Urdu said "mujhe roTii de'o", it would be taken that the person is possibly from Punjabi background since "deo" is the second person plural imperative in Punjabi.


----------



## marrish

Dib said:


> No, "diyo" is not considered Standard usage in Hindi or Urdu, but it does occur in the Western dialects, e.g. in Hariyana, where it is a future imperative (and can be used as such also with "tuu").


Speaking of which, it might be well the case in Hindi dialects of Hariyana but in the Hariyanvi language/dialect proper the word for "give (pl.)" is द्यो _dyo_. It is not a future imperative and is used only to address more people, not individuals. When "tuu" is used, it becomes _de._


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Speaking of which, it might be well the case in Hindi dialects of Hariyana but in the Hariyanvi language/dialect proper the word for "give (pl.)" is द्यो _dyo_. It is not a future imperative and is used only to address more people, not individuals. When "tuu" is used, it becomes _de._


Perhaps I ought to have transcribed the Punjabi word as "dyo" too.


----------



## Dib

marrish said:


> Speaking of which, it might be well the case in Hindi dialects of Hariyana but in the Hariyanvi language/dialect proper the word for "give (pl.)" is द्यो _dyo_. It is not a future imperative and is used only to address more people, not individuals. When "tuu" is used, it becomes _de._



Interesting! I should add that in my experience, "tum" used to a single person does not exist in Hariyana, so yes it actually makes sense that there is a strict separation between the singular and plural imperatives in Hariyanvi. But then, I am wondering, maybe this singular "tuu diyo" is a regional feature even within Hariyanvi, maybe Gurgaon, etc. the sort I have encountered the most in Delhi. Or, I may be wrongly attributing it to Hariyana, while it is a feature of (some ideolect/sociolect) of Delhi speech. Can anybody help us here?


----------



## Qureshpor

^ It is a feature of older Urdu though you may still find people employing this verbal form. One can quote examples from Ghalib's diivaan. Ghalib was born in Agra but spent most of his life in Dehli. He did go on a "tour" ending up in kalkattah. 

kalkatte kaa jo zikr kiyaa tuu ne ham-nishiiN
ik tiir mere siine meN maaraa kih haa'e haa'e!

.....................................................................

*tujh* se kuchh kalaam nahiiN,lekin ai nadiim
meraa salaam *kahiyo*, agar naamah-bar mile

..................................................................

nah *kahiyo* ta3n se phir *tum* kih ham sitam-gar haiN
mujhe to xuu hai kih jo kuchh kaho, ba-jaa kahiye

....................................................................

In Punjabi this verb form is "tuuN rakkhiiN", "tusiiN rakhiyo"....future imperatives.


----------



## mundiya

marrish said:


> Speaking of which, it might be well the case in Hindi dialects of Hariyana but in the Hariyanvi language/dialect proper the word for "give (pl.)" is द्यो _dyo_. It is not a future imperative and is used only to address more people, not individuals. When "tuu" is used, it becomes _de._



Out of curiosity, what is your reference for Hariyanvi?


----------



## marrish

I can speak a bit but the reference is हरियाणवी भाषा : स्वरूप और पहचान, विश्वबन्धु शर्मा. 2006 (hariyaaNRvii bhaaShaa: svaruup aur pahchaan, Dr. vishvabandhu sharmaa, 2006).


----------



## gagun

Stranger_ said:


> Thank you guys. I gather then that every Hindi speaker is familiar with this non-standard but common pronunciation. My question now is this: how does it make you, as a native speaker, feel and react when somebody says it this way (diyo)? Do you find it to be wrong/funny/normal or...?
> 
> Would love to hear Urdu-vaalon's opinions as well.



it is common usage like (tum) khaa'o,jaa'o,kar'o.. etc


----------



## HZKhan

Stranger_ said:


> My question now is this: how does it make you, as a native speaker, feel and react when somebody says it this way (diyo)? Do you find it to be wrong/funny/normal or...?
> 
> Would love to hear Urdu-vaalon's opinions as well.



I am not used to this form, as no one in Karachi use it. Hence, I'd find it to be wrong.


----------



## mundiya

gagun said:


> it is common usage like (tum) khaa'o,jaa'o,kar'o.. etc



gagun jii, diyo is common but isn't the same pattern as the words you listed.


----------



## marrish

To reiterate, it is not standard Urdu of nowadays, neither Hindi as I haven't come across it in a Hindi grammar book nor text. Texts not being authentic, so far I might agree but rather not. Perhaps I differ on the notion of authenticity with llillpepond jjii.


----------



## panjabigator

Always interested to learn more about this form. My mother uses this form (tū kariyo, tu āiyo) most of the time. We should have some other threads on the subject.

So, Western Hindi pairs the informal "tū" with "kariyo," whereas Punjabi pairs the formal "tusīN" with "kariyo."


----------



## Qureshpor

panjabigator said:


> Always interested to learn more about this form. My mother uses this form (tū kariyo, tu āiyo) most of the time. We should have some other threads on the subject.
> 
> So, Western Hindi pairs the informal "tū" with "kariyo," whereas Punjabi pairs the formal "tusīN" with "kariyo."


panjabigator jii, can you provide any examples of "kariyo" from any written sources of Hindi. In Urdu, "kariyo" type examples can be found with "tuu" and "tum", as in the Ghalib ash3aar examples.


----------



## mundiya

Qureshpor said:


> panjabigator jii, can  you provide any examples of "kariyo" from any written sources of Hindi.  In Urdu, "kariyo" type examples can be found with "tuu" and "tum", as in  the Ghalib ash3aar examples.



The testimony from various Hindi speakers in this thread should be  enough to convince you of its use.  But it seems that is not the case.   While you await for a response from PG jii, I can refer you to Hindi  Shabd Saagar, which has numerous written references to "diyo" (the topic  of the thread) and other similar forms.

Anticipating your  objection that you're only interested in "Modern Standard Hindi"  here  are some verses from a bhajan [in Shree Valmiki Prakash] with "diyo": 

bhaaradvaaj ko guru pad daan diyo

arishT nemii ko mukt gyaan diyo

hari bhakto.n ko yog vairaag diyo

siitaa maataa ko sat santosh diyo

From a prose text [Ret], here is a sentence with "kariyo": 

"dekh, paise-dhaile kii chintaa mat kariyo".

So,  yes, forms of the type "diyo" and "kariyo" are currently alive and well in KhB Hindi  and other Western Hindi dialects.  I'm interested in knowing if these forms have died out in Urdu. Are they still used in Urdu speech and writing?


----------



## marrish

mundiya said:


> I'm interested in knowing if these forms have died out in Urdu. Are they still used in Urdu speech and writing?


Nobody said that _diyo_ was ever part of Urdu speech and writing so the answer to your question is no, they haven't died out because they were not there.


----------



## mundiya

marrish said:


> Nobody said that _diyo_ was ever part of Urdu speech and writing so the answer to your question is no, they haven't died out because they were not there.



Reference QP saahab's post 12.


----------



## marrish

No trace of '_diyo_' there.


----------



## mundiya

There seems to be a confusion here.  Notice I wrote "*forms of the type* "diyo" and "kariyo"..." in post 21.  Clearly that *type of form* was attested in Urdu as you can see in the Ghalib example.  So, that is what my question pertains to.  Is it still found in Urdu?


----------



## marrish

marrish said:


> [Urdu] In the older language but I think it is still to be heard somewhere, و 'v' could be inserted between these two 'o's. _ro*v*o, so*v*o, dho*v*o, _but also_ jaa*v*o, laa*v*o etc.
> 
> _There are other forms as well, _jaa*iy*o_, _so*iy*o_, _dho*iy*o_ but they have a slightly different meaning and refer to the future and their usage is limited. They are usually part of a prohibition for the future. _yahaaN nah aaiyo!_ 'you mustn't come here in the future!'.


----------



## Alfaaz

mundiya said:
			
		

> Is it still found in Urdu?


 Yes, the form still seems to be found in Urdu. Example: 

(Video link can be provided via PM. Due to the limited amount that can be quoted in the forum, the mother's dialogues after the son's response couldn't be included. However, the second sentence in the mother's first dialogue should explain her somewhat bitter and sarcastic tone in the quoted final sentence.)



> *ماں:* یہ جو تونے اپنے مندر میں یہ بٹھایا ہوا ہے نہ، یہ کوئی نمازی پرہیزگار آدمی نہیں تھا! یہ جواری، شرابی، اور عورت باز انسان تھا!
> 
> *بیٹا:* ہاں ہاں، اب تو آپ یہ باتیں کر سکتی ہیں نہ! جو ابنی صفائی دینے کے لیے وہ خود جو موجود نہیں ہیں...
> ...*
> ماں:* وہ جو اس مندر میں تونے اپنے باپ کی مورتی سجائی ہوئی ہے نہ، اس کے گلے میں تو مالا *پہنائیّو*...اور اگر ہو سکے تو اگربتیاں بھی *جلائیّو*! سمجھا؟ سمجھا کہ نہیں؟!
> 
> ڈراما: فراق (اکتوبر ۲۰۱۴) ؛ قسط: ٦
> تحریر: مصطفٰی آفریدی​


Transliteration:
_*
maaN:* yeh jo tune apne mandar meN yeh biThaayaa hu'aa hai nah, yeh ko'ii namaazii parhez-gaar aadamii naheeN thaa! yeh juaarii, sharaabii, aur 3aurat-baaz insaan thaa!

*beTaa:* haaN haaN, ab to aap yeh baateN kar saktii haiN nah! jo apnii Safaa'ii dene ke liye woh xud jo maujuud naheeN haiN..._
...
_*maaN:* woh jo is mandir/mandar meN tune apne baap kii moortii sajaa'ii hu'ii hai nah, us ke gale meN tu maalaa *pehnaa'iyyo*...aur agar ho sake to agarbatiiyaaN bhi *jalaa'iyyo*! samjhaa? samjhaa keh naheeN?!

Drama: Firaaq (October 2014) ; Qist: 6
Tahreer: Mustafa Afridi
_
Note: There is no intention of misquoting! Please excuse any transcription mistakes that might have occurred!


----------



## panjabigator

Qureshpor said:


> panjabigator jii, can you provide any examples of "kariyo" from any written sources of Hindi. In Urdu, "kariyo" type examples can be found with "tuu" and "tum", as in the Ghalib ash3aar examples.



I don't have any. My only real experience with the form is from my mother.


----------

